# Benedetta Parodi "fuori" da Domenica in: andrà in esterna



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2017)

*Domenica in *non smette di fare *cambiamenti *con la speranza di qualche punto di share in più. Dopo la riduzione dell'orario e la sospensione della puntata di questa domenica dovuta al GP di Formula 1 ad Abu Dhabi, il programma del dì di festa tornerà *domenica 3 dicembre *su *Rai 1* alle ore 14:00 come di consueto. 

Tra le novità, oltre alla conduzione in solitaria di Cristina Parodi già sperimentata nelle scorse puntate e che hanno permesso al programma di risalire leggermente negli ascolti, verrà introdotta una nuova rubrica culinaria in cui *Benedetta Parodi* andrà a cucinare nelle case dei personaggi famosi. In pratica, la conduttrice di Bake Off *non sarà più presente in studio* con sua sorella. 

Un ridimensionamento dovuto, in quanto la parte della cucina condotta da Benedetta Parodi è stata uno degli elementi più criticati di questa nuova Domenica in e, si spera, che questo suo nuovo ruolo possa attirare le simpatie dei telespettatori.

Altra new-entry, come già affermato negli ultimi giorni dalle testate televisive, è Tiziana Martinengo autrice televisiva dal buon curriculum (ha lavorato in programmi di successo come L'eredità, Matricole, Il Brutto Anatroccolo) ed amica di Giorgio Gori, sindaco di Bergamo e marito di Cristina Parodi. Martinengo si occuperà della riscrittura di questa Domenica in 2017/18 (che dalla prossima puntata si rinnoverà nella formula e nello studio), il quale si sta rivelando un vero e proprio flop, nonché l'edizione meno vista di sempre.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2017)

La rai con Giletti mandato via ha perso in partenza


----------



## Zenos (26 Novembre 2017)

La prossima mossa della Rai sarà riesumare Pippo Baudo.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La prossima mossa della Rai sarà riesumare Pippo Baudo.



Che è ancora un gigante in confronto a queste oche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La prossima mossa della Rai sarà riesumare Pippo Baudo.



Io ci vedrei bene una doppia conduzione Pippo Baudo - Raffaella Carrà, con balletti di Heather Parisi.


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2017)

farebbero bene a chiudere del tutto la trasmissione


----------

